# Yahoola Resevoir?



## gcpd957 (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Yahoola Resevoir in Dahlonega is open year round for Bass? And if so, is it even worth the drive for the fishing?  I tried looking up internet articles but couldn't come up with anything good.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 11, 2009)

open year round


----------



## deerhunter09 (Dec 11, 2009)

How big is the reservoir and what species of fish does it have in it?  Also, is there a fee to use the lake?


----------



## lizard drager (Dec 11, 2009)

uh.........theres no fish in that little mud hole


----------



## lizard drager (Dec 11, 2009)

oh yah.........and i dont no how to get there


----------



## gcpd957 (Dec 11, 2009)

lizard dragger, the smilies scream sarcasm. I'll only fish your hole one day at max.  I wont steal all your fish! However if the smilies were not sarcasm, well, then ill take your advice and stay down here at Tribble Nibble.


----------



## gcpd957 (Dec 11, 2009)

deerhunter09 said:


> How big is the reservoir and what species of fish does it have in it?  Also, is there a fee to use the lake?



Dunno the size, they have a launch ramp for electrics.  It has all species of panfish,bass, and trout as its fed by the yahoola creek. Looks to be maybe a hundred acres or less. However you can float down the yahoola for more spots to fish so i would imagine if you dont run into real shallow water or raging torrents the fishing could be limitless.


----------



## deerhunter09 (Dec 11, 2009)

gcpd957 said:


> Dunno the size, they have a launch ramp for electrics.  It has all species of panfish,bass, and trout as its fed by the yahoola creek. Looks to be maybe a hundred acres or less. However you can float down the yahoola for more spots to fish so i would imagine if you dont run into real shallow water or raging torrents the fishing could be limitless.



  Thanks for the info, I assume it closes at sundown like so many other small reservoirs?


----------



## russ010 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yahoola is open pretty much from sunup to 11pm.. no fees. I have fished out there til 1am with no hassles though. Just make sure you have a current license when you fish there... I think I've only been there once or twice when the game warden wasn't there checking licenses - and he will write you a ticket (you'll see all the angry bank fishers who don't have them)

And there are some bigguns in there (look at my avatar, 3lbs and 7lbs)

The coldest time I was up there was this past march (Lizard Drager was there too..). We had a small pot tourney with 3 boats in the water. I had a few fish with a 5.5lb kicker, Lizard Drager had a 4-4.5lb, and the other guys out there with us... well, their best 5 fish went nearly 25lbs, and best 6 were at 30lbs.

But one thing about that lake, you're either going to catch fish, or nothing - and a lot of people have a hard time catching fish up there. Don't get discouraged and keep fishing it... you'll have that place figured out in a few trips, it's not like it's a huge lake


----------



## gcpd957 (Dec 11, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Yahoola is open pretty much from sunup to 11pm.. no fees. I have fished out there til 1am with no hassles though. Just make sure you have a current license when you fish there... I think I've only been there once or twice when the game warden wasn't there checking licenses - and he will write you a ticket (you'll see all the angry bank fishers who don't have them)
> 
> And there are some bigguns in there (look at my avatar, 3lbs and 7lbs)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, those are some nice ones.  Ill head up that way soon and give er a try.


----------



## Pauley (Dec 11, 2009)

What is the easiest way to get there going up 400?


----------



## lizard drager (Dec 11, 2009)

ok ok......my avatar picture is yahoola,caught this one  on a spinnerbait.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 12, 2009)

go 400 north to where 4 lanes turn into 2 lanes at that traffic light. Turn left, and go to the end of that road and turn right onto main street. Go past walmart, and thru the next light... cross over the bridge and the ramp will be the first right past the bridge

I can't remember the road names or numbers... but i think the road that I'm calling main street is hwy 60?


----------



## Pauley (Dec 13, 2009)

russ010 said:


> go 400 north to where 4 lanes turn into 2 lanes at that traffic light. Turn left, and go to the end of that road and turn right onto main street. Go past walmart, and thru the next light... cross over the bridge and the ramp will be the first right past the bridge
> 
> I can't remember the road names or numbers... but i think the road that I'm calling main street is hwy 60?



I appreciate the info... I will have to check it out


----------



## Tim L (Dec 13, 2009)

Besides bass what can you catch?  Are there trout and yellow perch??


----------



## MerkyWaters (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont think there are any trout in there. Perch? There are crappie in there but not any perch but do not expect to catch anything big enough to eat!


----------



## lizard drager (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## chewy32 (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a recent up date of this place


----------



## Coenen (Mar 21, 2016)

Good luck with that. It's a tough lake to get any info on. You'll pretty much have to go up there and fish it to see what it's about. To me that means one of two things; either it's bad and no one goes, or it's pretty good and guys are trying to keep a lid on it.

For my part, I had a buddy snag a pretty good one up there last week. He says it ate a rainbow trout pattern Little Cleo, go figure. I'm trying to get up a little recon mission with one of my other friends here in the next few weeks. If that comes together, I'll post a report.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 21, 2016)

Good deal were going Wednesday and then again the next weekend for a tournament. Is trout their main food source or are there shas in the lake also I'm sure there's some panfish to feed on


----------



## UNG Bass Club (Mar 22, 2016)

No trout in the lake, a few were caught when the lake was first made but muddy water from heavy rains makes it almost impossible for trout. Ive have seen more stripers caught out of the 70 acre receiver than trout the past five years. Tournament here saturday, March 26 with 100% payback and another one April 2nd with 80% payback with 20% going to UNG fishing.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Mar 24, 2016)

Can you have a gas motor on the boat but not use it there and just use the trolling motor


----------



## Andy O (Mar 25, 2016)

Almost certain it is electric only.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 28, 2016)

UNG Bass Club said:


> No trout in the lake, a few were caught when the lake was first made but muddy water from heavy rains makes it almost impossible for trout. Ive have seen more stripers caught out of the 70 acre receiver than trout the past five years. Tournament here saturday, March 26 with 100% payback and another one April 2nd with 80% payback with 20% going to UNG fishing.




Yea I'm the guy y'all talked to last Wednesday how did yall's tourney turn out?  We caught a few after y'all left no size though


----------



## UNG Bass Club (Mar 28, 2016)

No gas motors at all allowed on the lake, and I wouldn't chance it with game warden shane brown keeping the area hot.

With turkey season starting we only had four boats show. 9 something won it. lake is super clear right now and fish are starting to go on bed.


----------



## chewy32 (Mar 30, 2016)

I hope all this bad weather don't mess them up or muddy it up


----------



## chewy32 (Apr 3, 2016)

Well we did pretty good we had 4 keepers but we won with 12.73 and had big fish which was 6.38


----------

